
Banksy Artwork Self-Destructs at Auction Right After Being Sold for $1.3M - nopacience
https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/06/banksy-picture-self-destructs-in-shredder-moments-after-it-is-sold-for-1000000-at-auction-8011424/
======
backspace_
I think this has been discussed quite a few times already.

